# Just A Snack For Week 17 Of The N-F-L !!!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey all, nothin fancy....  Just a good ole Football Sunday Snack !!













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## b-one (Dec 28, 2014)

Is the stuffing mixture a secret;)? Looking good so far!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

b-one said:


> Is the stuffing mixture a secret;)? Looking good so far!



Thanks, no secret.... Just the basic ABT's today !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 28, 2014)

They look great , I love ABTs'


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

So, had to record the Cowboys game & just getting to the second half....  With these...

Go Boys !! :biggrin:













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> They look great , I love ABTs'



Thanks CM, me too.....  Thumbs Up


----------



## boykjo (Dec 28, 2014)

I want one.... Nice ABT's  Brew...............


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2014)

boykjo said:


> I want one.... Nice ABT's  Brew...............:drool



Thanks Joe, funny how somethin so simple tastes so dang good!  Still a few left if ya hurry... Even have a beer for ya too !  :biggrin:

Justin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tasty looking ABT's Justin! Nice Smoke!

I was craving them this weekend. Went to the store and couldn't bring myself to buy what they had. Horrible shriveled up things. I was bummed!


----------



## disco (Dec 29, 2014)

Great looking ABT's but they would be better watching hockey than football. 

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 30, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking ABT's Justin! Nice Smoke!
> 
> I was craving them this weekend. Went to the store and couldn't bring myself to buy what they had. Horrible shriveled up things. I was bummed!



Thanks Case, they were tasty.  
That sucks when ya have a craving & nothing worthwhile in the store....




Disco said:


> Great looking ABT's but they would be better watching hockey than football.
> 
> Disco



Ah come on Disco, hockey...  In all seriousness, thanks for the kind words & for dropping a line !
If you enjoy hockey as much as I do football, I totally get it!


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Case, they were tasty.
> That sucks when ya have a craving & nothing worthwhile in the store....
> Ah come on Disco, hockey... In all seriousness, thanks for the kind words & for dropping a line !
> If you enjoy hockey as much as I do football, I totally get it!


Actually, I like both but right now is the best hockey of the year. The world junior championship. Tomorrow, Canada plays the US. Sorry for what is about to happen.

As for football, I am a Detroit fan as they have the same name as my local team the Lions. I also follow the Seahawks as they are close.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 31, 2014)

Disco said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Case, they were tasty.
> ...



I understand Disco, no problem.....  Hockey & Canada are like ribs & TBS, they just go together real well !  Good luck to your team...  As for football....

I'm a Cowboys fan, have been since I was 4 yrs old....so I'm pulling for my Boys, but I respect Detroit & their fans.... Gonna be a hell of a hard fought game!

:beercheer:


----------



## disco (Jan 1, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I understand Disco, no problem..... Hockey & Canada are like ribs & TBS, they just go together real well ! Good luck to your team... As for football....
> 
> I'm a Cowboys fan, have been since I was 4 yrs old....so I'm pulling for my Boys, but I respect Detroit & their fans.... Gonna be a hell of a hard fought game!


I know what you mean about Detroit fans. There were years it was hard to admit they were your team.

As for the Hockey, Canada won today. It was a great game though, both teams played so well.

Happy New Year to you. May your smoke be thin, your brine clear and your food tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

Disco said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I understand Disco, no problem..... Hockey
> ...



Thanks Disco, hope your New Year was good to you!  Always enjoy chatting with ya!

:beercheer:


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2015)

WHB, Suh will probably stomp on Romo this weekend !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> WHB, Suh will probably stomp on Romo this weekend ! :rolleyes:



Hey CM, I'am just hoping for a good, clean & hard fought game....  I do respect Detroit, they are a great team & they have awesome fans such as Disco !  I actually don't mind Detroit, it's just I've been a Cowboys fan for all my life & it's been quite a while since they had a legit shot in the post season.  However, whatever the outcome Sunday.... Just would like a good game !  If Cowboys win, I'll be very happy.... If Detroit wins, I'll be hoping they can go deep into the playoffs... Their fans would deserve that !  

As far as Suh, he's a good player... Ya can't take that away from him, some of his actions on the field in my opinion are questionable at best !  

Thanks for dropping a line CM, I love talking Q & football !


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2015)

WHB, Smoke something nice for next weekend when your boys come to my teams town, probably be 10 below zero !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> WHB, Smoke something nice for next weekend when your boys come to my teams town, probably be 10 below zero ! :icon_biggrin:



CM,  I'am thinkin some ribs & some more ABT's or somethin like that !  Your a Packers fan huh, cool.... Just been a Boys fan for a long time, however I don't dislike the Packers at all... I like McCarthy, Rodgers, Nelson.... My list could go on, ya have a great team & hoping for a real good game !  Lookin forward to it & hope you are too !

P.S.  This post season smoking thing is getting expensive !  :biggrin:

:beercheer:


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2015)

Congratulations to the Cowboys. I suspect they were inspired by this great smoke. Disco


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2015)

It stinks in here.......................


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2015)

Disco said:


> Congratulations to the Cowboys. I suspect they were inspired by this great smoke. Disco



Thanks for the kind words Disco!  Games like that, it really is a shame that someone has to lose.... Good hard fought game !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2015)

boykjo said:


> It stinks in here.......................:ROTF



:wazzapp: with that ?  :icon_lol:


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2015)

Disco said:


> Congratulations to the Cowboys.









     lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Disco said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to the Cowboys.
> ...



Haha, thx Joe !


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2015)

My panthers are headed to Seattle fo get


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 5, 2015)

boykjo said:


> My panthers are headed to Seattle fo get  :Bottom:



Not so sure bout that Joe.... That's usually a 13-9 type of game when them teams get together, will be another hard fought game !   Gonna be a fun weekend of ball games coming up !

:beercheer:


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


>


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> > WHB, hopefully you can save money after Sunday !!!!!  :icon_lol:  I've been a Packers fan since the Bart Starr days(yea I'm old !) Heres' to another good smoke this weekend !



Actually CM, I wouldn't mind spending a few extra $$$ here the next few weeks !  :biggrin:  It's only money, right ?  :icon_eek:

I totally respect the Packers & their great "cheesehead" fans !    You have a great team, here's to a great game.....

:beercheer:


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2015)

WHB,


----------

